# Newbie buying 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite



## mark290 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am totally new to riding. I was a runner having done several marathons but none
in about 6 years. I want to get in close to that shape again but don't want to run
long distances. A friend has gotten me excited about riding. In case it matters I am
5'9",about 160lbs and 48 years old.

I am going to buy a 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite. I have looked at a lot of different brands and have gotten to the point that it is time to pull the trigger. The problem is I keep
going back and forth on which setup to get. I have been to my LBS but the next time I go in I want to know the exact model of the Secteur I want so I can try to get at least some kind of deal. 

I would love to get the Shimano 105 but don't want to go that much over my budget if I don't need to. I am hearing different things on what Elite you will have to get in order to get
the 105. LBS originally said you have to go to the Comp ($1650 msrp) but it looks like some sites say it will be offered in just the Elite ($1499 msrp). I can get a 2010 with the 105 for $1250 but it is a triple and I want a compact.

One guy at my LBS, not the owner, is telling me the new Tiagra on the 2011 Elite 
($1200 msrp) is the equivalent to the 2010 Shimano 105, trickle down effect. That does
not seem correct to me because even with my limited knowledge I think the Tiagra has 9 gears. Thoughts on that ?

This is where I am at. I would like to stay under $1500 out the door with at least a bike, pedals, shoes, helmet, computer and whatever basic parts/tools needed while riding. It seems like the best most people are getting is about 10% of msrp. I would be fine if I can get $100 off either model and the usual 10-15% off accessories.

Does anybody know what the correct answer is on which model of the Secteur you have to get in order to get the 105 and what msrp is ? If I get into riding like I hope and I get the Tiagra will I regret not going with the 105 and then have to get a new bike ? Is
getting $100 off of a 2011 that has to be ordered reasonable ? I see some people already have 2011s but when my LBS pulled up the dealer site with me there and it showed not available until 8/31/10. Are 2011 available now ? Does anyone know if the msrp's I have listed are correct ?

I am probably over thinking the whole thing but if my LBS had some Sectuer in stock in my size I would have probably just bought it. The fact it has to be ordered has given me way to much time to confuse myself. Thanks for any clarity you can offer.


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like Specialized only has specs on the 2010 models, but I'm not aware of any significant changes for 2011.

Secteur Elite

Secteur Comp

Drivetrain components should be identical between the two. The only differences are in the frames and paint jobs. Comp uses the nicer E5 alloy vs. the Elite's A1, Comp comes w/ carbon seat stays and post w/ Zertz inserts vs. Alu on the Elite. Personally I like the carbon seat stays on the Comp from a ride quality perspective but the aluminum stays on the Elite feel a bit more immediate from a handling perspective.

Either should be a very nice beginner to intermediate level bike that is capable of lasting you a good long while. Money no object, I would have gone for the Secteur Comp myself when I bought my road bike this spring, but couldn't resist the deal on a new '08 Roubaix (more or less the same thing as the Secteur Comp) that my LBS had in stock for several hundred less.

Edit: Just found this that seems to indicate a move to SRAM Apex on the Secteur Elite for 2011. That might make for a tougher decision...


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mark290 said:


> This is where I am at. I would like to stay under $1500 out the door with at least a bike, pedals, shoes, helmet, computer and whatever basic parts/tools needed while riding.


Reminds me of an old adage in the personal computer market...

"Everyone wants to buy a bike for $1500, but the bike everyone wants to buy costs $2000."


----------

